# New Tow Vehicle Recommendations



## rerhart (Jun 5, 2006)

I am thinking on replacing my 05 Durango next year for a new pickup with a full size quad cab. I'd like to hear of any recommendations for a new TV. I tend not to lean toward any specific brand and I am open to anything. Ford F150, F250? Dodge Ram 1500, 2500? I currently have a 21RS and tow mainly in flat lands of Minnesota, Wisconsin with an occasional trip to the Black Hills or mountains. Thanks!


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi rerhart, this should be a lively discussion. I was always a chev/GM guy. Ended up using a dodge at work and liked that. We bought a new truck three years ago a F150 supercrew and we really are happy with it. The tow rating now is in the 9500lbs range lots for the 21rs. I have even heard good things about the Titan. So I guess I have made a short story long. But I think it is almost personal preference. Things to consider, initial cost, maintenance, warranty (Dodge has a good one), service, custom packages. Good luck. No matter what you choose I think you will be happy if you do a little research. JR


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I also have no brand loyalty so when we went looking we pretty much tested them all and were most happy with the Chevy crew cab 1500hd. I suggest you try them all take your time and pick the one that will best fit your personal needs.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Check out www.toyota.com for the all new Tundra coming out early next year.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You're going to have a tough choice but it's fun looking. Any truck you mention can tow your 21RS nicely. If you upgrade down the road, you may want to consider a 3/4 ton truck today. Many of the 1/2 tons have the tow rating you need but come close to the gross weight ratings. Some will suggest a diesel but I'm sticking to gassers for the time being.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

This one will be Fun!. I got rid of my Totota Tundra to pull that rig because it got 8mpg and did very poorly once the AC was switched on. I do pull in hills though

Don't believe Toyotas are any more reliable. Owned (2) Tundras and I could fill out pages of "issues" . As for the new Tundra look at their web site they can't even volunteer you any "real info" other then size. I guarantee you then that it will have issues because everything obviously isn't figured out yet. Also bet you can't touch a new Tundra for less than $36K.

I lived through 2 of those. No more thanks! Repair price is also way high! Wouldn't want to see a fellow member re-do what I did.

Do your self a favor and go Domestic or the Titan. I believe that GM delivers the best gas mileage though.

You could be a real wack job like myself and get a diesel to pull a 21RS. Then I'll have a friend---- -well maybe!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

NJMikeC - Sorry to hear you had that many problems with your Tundra's. My 2001 Tundra 4x4 has 86,000 miles and zero problems and I am the original owner. Good luck with your new truck.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

as was mentioned earlier. You need to decide if the 21RS will be kept or upgraded in the next few years.
Any possible chance of an upgrade to the trailer will mean that you should think about a 3/4 ton which will pretty much lock you in to the domestic market. Once that is decided, then you can make a choice from there.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> This one will be Fun!. I got rid of my Totota Tundra to pull that rig because it got 8mpg and did very poorly once the AC was switched on. I do pull in hills though
> 
> Don't believe Toyotas are any more reliable. Owned (2) Tundras and I could fill out pages of "issues" . As for the new Tundra look at their web site they can't even volunteer you any "real info" other then size. I guarantee you then that it will have issues because everything obviously isn't figured out yet. Also bet you can't touch a new Tundra for less than $36K.
> 
> ...


I wish our TV got 8 mpg while towing!


----------



## longhare (Jul 9, 2006)

Rerhart,

Why are you considering replacing your Durango? I have the same TowVehicle for my 28KRS using an Equalizer hitch and Prodigy Brake controller. I'm new to this and I've been concerned that my truck may not have enough power going up hills. Though, so far so good.

The only mod I made to my truck was adding a timbren suspension enhancement system (www.timbren.com) to tighten up the ride and distribute the load more evenly.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

longhare said:


> Rerhart,
> 
> Why are you considering replacing your Durango? I have the same TowVehicle for my 28KRS using an Equalizer hitch and Prodigy Brake controller. I'm new to this and I've been concerned that my truck may not have enough power going up hills. Though, so far so good.
> 
> ...


Hold on......

You are towing a 28RKS with a Durango???????

Not to sound harsh, but that is NOWHERE near enough vehicle to handle a 33' trailer.

Forget about getting upt the hill, how are you going to stop it on the other side????









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> Hold on......
> 
> You are towing a 28RKS with a Durango???????
> 
> ...


This is true!!
Just having a V-8 is not enough. You need to look at the tow vehicle weight and wheel base as well.
A durango with a 28RKS is an accident waiting to happen IMHO.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, to answer the question of which tow vehicle to get. I'm of the opinioin that the bigger, the better.









Along that line, I was walking around the RV resort the other day and noticed at least 2 F550s pulling 5ers and one 550 pulling what looked to be a 26 foot TT.

Overkill?

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, rerhart... are you and Veek the same person? Has anybody ever seen the two of them together, at the same time?

But seriously, As I just posted to Veek's thread, be sure to take a good long look at the Nissan Titan. It is an outstanding TV, and will easily handle your Outback. I know I am biased, and I'm not going to tell you it is the only option out there, but you really owe it to yourself to drive one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> OK, rerhart... are you and Veek the same person? Has anybody ever seen the two of them together, at the same time?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]131399[/snapback]​


I love that line.

Seriously, if someone is so passionate about something like the Titan, it deserves a look. After reading so many positive posts about 3/4 ton Burbs and Yukons I decided to look for one myself. It meets my needs for an SUV while being a capable TV. With all the good information posted here, members can make an informed decision.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I don't care about the mfg....just do a lot of research and buy a TV that will cover your needs for your current trailer and think hard about what size trailer you might upgrade to in a few years.

Having said that...I love my 3/4 Suburban. GREAT TV...no problems.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Personal biases abound. Opinions are like ... well nevermind.









IMHO, you should put the numbers first. That is, as your first criteria, make sure that the tow vehicles that you consider are properly matched to what you want to tow (both today, and possibly tomorrow). Critical issues include GVWR, GCWR ad the curb weight of the vehicle. Torque and HP are intersting, but really don't tell the story. Then, allow style, comfort and the personal biases to be applied only to vehicles that pass through the first filter.

I would have _preferred_ a 1/2-ton truck. I really liked the Titan. But none of them could pass the first filter for pulling the 5er. So that left me with looking at 3/4-ton trucks. Any of them would have done a fine job pulling the 5er. Then, personal preferences led me to the GMC over Ford, Dodge, and even the subtle differences in the Chevy.

Good luck with your choice!
- Roger.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Here is a little grist for the mill. Unfortunately, it is only for 1/2 ton trucks.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I have the Dodge Ram 1500 and it does a good job pulling our 21rs and would go to a 25footer with this truck, but that would be "my" max.

I would rather have a 3/4 ton truck, I think it is harder on a 1/2 ton and fear future mechanical issues further down the road.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If you like Ford's, these require a look.

F650 supertrucks

Didn't check the prices, but they are interesting.

Tim


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

That print out from Consumer Reports on the Toyota Tundra is gross mis-representation of fact. Especially concerning towing, but otherwise as well. One hand on the wheel one hand on the A/C on off switch.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That print out from Consumer Reports on the Nissan Titan is gross mis-representation of fact. Especially concerning reliability, but otherwise as well. At least the 'Highs' column seemed fair and balanced!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm a subscriber to Consumer Reports but learned to take their tests and reviews with a grain of salt. The kid car seat and high chair I bought years ago based on their recommendations were both later recalled due to serious accident potential. I use the magazine to learn about products and features and then form my own opinion.


----------



## ggipson (Mar 24, 2006)

rerhart said:


> I am thinking on replacing my 05 Durango next year for a new pickup with a full size quad cab. I'd like to hear of any recommendations for a new TV. I tend not to lean toward any specific brand and I am open to anything. Ford F150, F250? Dodge Ram 1500, 2500? I currently have a 21RS and tow mainly in flat lands of Minnesota, Wisconsin with an occasional trip to the Black Hills or mountains. Thanks!


I have a 2005 3500 Express Van (6.0 L vortec )tan TV for my 26RS..It is great! tows like a dream (towing pkg) and holds lots of people and cargo...kids sleep in it on the road also. I have removed the rear seat (has 4 benches) to carry cargo and people. got 11-12 mpg. Have to sell the 26RS (divorce) and do not need the large van w/o it. for sale now. tows approx 10,000 lbs. unlike a truck it has all the enclosed lockable space....served as a pseudoclass B also. contact me if interested


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I wish our TV got 8 mpg while towing!


I wouldn't wish for that unless I wanted 5 MPG less than we get now.

Bill


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The brand does not matter but i perfer GM. BUY A BIG DIESEL ENGINE!!!! If you want a crew cab truck get at least a 3/4 ton single wheel truck with a diesel. with this you can pull just about anything so in a few years you get a new and bigger TT you wont have to worry about the weight and you know the engine will last for a long time....


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

NJMikeC said:


> This one will be Fun!. I got rid of my Totota Tundra to pull that rig because it got 8mpg and did very poorly once the AC was switched on. I do pull in hills though
> 
> Don't believe Toyotas are any more reliable. Owned (2) Tundras and I could fill out pages of "issues" . As for the new Tundra look at their web site they can't even volunteer you any "real info" other then size. I guarantee you then that it will have issues because everything obviously isn't figured out yet. Also bet you can't touch a new Tundra for less than $36K.
> 
> ...


NJMikeC

What kind of fule mileage are you getting with your diesel--towing vs. no load? I thinking of buying a 2500 Chevy diesel to pull my 28RSS. Is their anything that I need watch for? I don't want to have to buy another truck for a long time. Are you using the computer chip thing, to get better fuel mileage?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I am going to recommend the truck I have, cause I love it. It is the GMC Sierra 1500 Z71. It has the 5.3 liter engine and the 4.10 rear end. Total towing capacity is 8700 pounds. It is a great truck, with lots of power and room for all. And if you ever want to upgrade the 21RS, you still have some room. Good luck on the decision.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campmg said:


> I'm a subscriber to Consumer Reports but learned to take their tests and reviews with a grain of salt. The kid car seat and high chair I bought years ago based on their recommendations were both later recalled due to serious accident potential. I use the magazine to learn about products and features and then form my own opinion.


I have to pretty much agree with that. We ultimately have to make up our own minds, and CR is just one of many sources of information. It is probably one of the best sources of objective data, if for any reason, they do not accept advertising, so are not beholding to anyone. As for the reliability and owner satisfaction ratings, they are based solely on survey results. Admittedly, this data can be skewed because it is what is called a self-selecting survey....the respondents are all subscribers to the magazine, and for whatever reason, actually fill it out and send it in, instead of pitching it in the trash.

Bob


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> If you like Ford's, these require a look.
> 
> F650 supertrucks
> 
> ...


Things that make you hmmmm. On the ford f650 you can get a cummins diesel with an allison trans.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

F250 SD with tow command









that's what we're going to be the replacement for our Durango


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok I will suggest the new series of truck from GM. I bought an 07 Avalanche with displacement on demand and a bunch of other goodies. I love this truck. It is a great everyday vehicle and did extremely well on our big trip. We did 3000km in 2 weeks - The truck pulled our trailer with 5 people, a dog, a canoe and 5 bikes without a problem.

Milage as follows - Sorry it is in metric but the computer is set-up this way. (liters used per 100 km driven)

Normal driving back and forth to work

Highway 10.1 l/100km doing 110km/h
City 15.3 l/100km

Towing on the flat

Highway - 18.2 l/100km there and 19.2 l/100km back (about 1.4 hrs drive)

Big trip stats: (highway speed trying to keep the tach around 2200rpm - 2300rpm)

Highway - 19.8 l/100km avg 
Strong headwind - 27 l/100km (Northern MI is very windy) (tach 2500-2700 rpm)
Strong Tailwind - 16.5 l/100km (tach was at 1800 rpm to maintain highway speed







)

Good luck with your choice - If you are going to use the truck for everday as well as towing; I strongly recommend a engine that has displacement on demand.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> I'm a subscriber to Consumer Reports but learned to take their tests and reviews with a grain of salt. The kid car seat and high chair I bought years ago based on their recommendations were both later recalled due to serious accident potential. I use the magazine to learn about products and features and then form my own opinion.


I lost a lot of faith in CR many years ago when I was going through their annual car buyers guide. In the review of one particular Isuzu, they listed Isuzus horrible reliabilty record at the top of the 'Cons' column. In the very next review (next page), they praised another Isuzu for the 'that legendary Isuzu reliability' as one of it's greatest strengths.

Maybe Gilligan was working in the editing department of CR in those days!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

longhare said:


> Rerhart,
> 
> Why are you considering replacing your Durango? I have the same TowVehicle for my 28KRS using an Equalizer hitch and Prodigy Brake controller. I'm new to this and I've been concerned that my truck may not have enough power going up hills. Though, so far so good.
> 
> ...


Im sorry if I seem rude, but this scares the crap out of me







!! Bill, you seriously need to look at the towing specs on the Durango, and on the trailer. I think you will find that it is an accident waiting to happen. I am sure you are just not informed, and dont want to put your family's or anyone elses family on the road at risk. That trailer could take that Durango and throw it right off the road.

As far as TV, I am a little biased but a Ford F250/F350 PSD is hard to beat







. Mileage is about 13 MPG towing fully loaded, 17 MPG unloaded. And, not having the truck downshifting hunting for gears on the hills is a good thing too. Just set the cruise and go.

Good luck action

Bill


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Towing our 21RS in very mountainous areas last year we found the F150 extended cab lacked the ability needed. Motor was probably there(Most of the time), Tranny certainly wasn't (constant seek and always needing to operate in high RPM's) . Additionally only had about 1600 lbs to play with overall with the setup and stay within limits really put a damper on things - always having to shift weight around , having to travel dry, and worry about staying within limits. etc...

Invested in a f250 6.8 V10 gasser and have never looked back. Room to grow if we desire a larger TT in the future. Very pleased with the 250's tow performance. Dont even know the 21rs is there. Peace of mind never having to play the weight game to stay within 80% max tow guidelines. and can tow with full tanks.








Everyone has a preference mine happened to be Ford. I'm sure there are quite a few setups that can handle a 21rs. That said , I know others tow with 150's and I'm not criticising just my opinion the f150 based trucks just dont have the umph needed to Tow in the mountains.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Well said Scooter. I don't think you can have too much truck. For the same reasons as you, I upgraded to the 3/4 ton. The regular Yukon was a capable TV and excellent for my daily ride. I lose gas mileage with the upgrade but don't have to worry about being on the edge of the truck's capabilities.


----------



## jba4ever (Jul 16, 2006)

We have a 1999 Chevy Express 3500, 454, 4.10, towing package, Equilizer hitch, and prodigy. We just upgraded to the 31RQS and bringing it home the van actually rode better with the extra weight over our previous camper. So with the 3/4 and 1 tons the "stiffness" of the heavier rated springs and stuff can play in your choice too. But, don't get me wrong, we towed that first camper with a 1500 Chevy conversion van and virtually killed the van. So I guess I am in the bigger is better group as well. The van fits our family better than a truck; myself, wife, 3 kids, and two full grown dogs all ride comfortable. The kids each have their own bench seat and we took one out and the dogs have enough floor space to spread out.

Joe


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

First I have been selling Chevrolet Trucks for 20 years and have full access to the trailer guide/spec's on all just about all makes and models. Any one of the "Big" 3 will serve you well. The "imports" are also making very nice trucks and will do a good job up to their limits.

I have gone from a 1/2 ton Suburban to a 3/4 ton Suburban to a 3/4 ton Silverado with a diesel. Each one was a good capable tow vehicle but the 3/4 tons towed alot better and the diesel is just a beast. The towing in the mountains is great...no more down shifting and hunting for the right gear.

If there is a chance that you maybe upgrading the trailer before you will replace the truck look hard at a 3/4 ton...it will be worth the extra expense.

Gary


----------



## longhare (Jul 9, 2006)

Grunt0311 said:


> Rerhart,
> 
> Why are you considering replacing your Durango? I have the same TowVehicle for my 28KRS using an Equalizer hitch and Prodigy Brake controller. I'm new to this and I've been concerned that my truck may not have enough power going up hills. Though, so far so good.
> 
> ...


Im sorry if I seem rude, but this scares the crap out of me







!! Bill, you seriously need to look at the towing specs on the Durango, and on the trailer. I think you will find that it is an accident waiting to happen. I am sure you are just not informed, and dont want to put your family's or anyone elses family on the road at risk. That trailer could take that Durango and throw it right off the road.

As far as TV, I am a little biased but a Ford F250/F350 PSD is hard to beat







. Mileage is about 13 MPG towing fully loaded, 17 MPG unloaded. And, not having the truck downshifting hunting for gears on the hills is a good thing too. Just set the cruise and go.

Good luck action

Bill
[/quote]

I didn't think you, Tim, or Katrina were harsh or rude. I appreciate all of your comments and I've been looking for a new truck since Tim's post.

I came across this site when I started looking for another truck: http://www.rvtowingtips.com/how-long.htm . It has a nice table showing how much wheelbase you need per foot of trailer or boat.

I'm considering a 2006 Ford F-350 w/the options below. I'm going to use my Equalizer hitching system. I realize I'm a little short on WB but, I think my Equalizer will help compensate.

If anyone sees any issues w/this TV and hitching system, please chime in. You'll be helping rerhart as well.

2006 Ford F350 Super Crew Cab 
6.0L Diesal
158" Wheelbase
Dually
5 Speed Torqshift Auto Tran
Tow Boss Pkg (4.30 limited slip rear axle ratio)
Heavy Duty Service Suspension
Tow Command System (Integrated Brake Controller & Tow Mirrors)

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Diesel--- Do it! You obviously wanted a real truck and that is one for sure.

Geez long thread ehhh!


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

longhare said:


> Rerhart,
> 
> Why are you considering replacing your Durango? I have the same TowVehicle for my 28KRS using an Equalizer hitch and Prodigy Brake controller. I'm new to this and I've been concerned that my truck may not have enough power going up hills. Though, so far so good.
> 
> ...


Im sorry if I seem rude, but this scares the crap out of me







!! Bill, you seriously need to look at the towing specs on the Durango, and on the trailer. I think you will find that it is an accident waiting to happen. I am sure you are just not informed, and dont want to put your family's or anyone elses family on the road at risk. That trailer could take that Durango and throw it right off the road.

As far as TV, I am a little biased but a Ford F250/F350 PSD is hard to beat







. Mileage is about 13 MPG towing fully loaded, 17 MPG unloaded. And, not having the truck downshifting hunting for gears on the hills is a good thing too. Just set the cruise and go.

Good luck action

Bill
[/quote]

I didn't think you, Tim, or Katrina were harsh or rude. I appreciate all of your comments and I've been looking for a new truck since Tim's post.

I came across this site when I started looking for another truck: http://www.rvtowingtips.com/how-long.htm . It has a nice table showing how much wheelbase you need per foot of trailer or boat.

I'm considering a 2006 Ford F-350 w/the options below. I'm going to use my Equalizer hitching system. I realize I'm a little short on WB but, I think my Equalizer will help compensate.

If anyone sees any issues w/this TV and hitching system, please chime in. You'll be helping rerhart as well.

2006 Ford F350 Super Crew Cab 
6.0L Diesal
158" Wheelbase
Dually
5 Speed Torqshift Auto Tran
Tow Boss Pkg (4.30 limited slip rear axle ratio)
Heavy Duty Service Suspension
Tow Command System (Integrated Brake Controller & Tow Mirrors)

Thanks,
Bill
[/quote]

Looks good, my last truck was a short wheel base. The longer wheel base seems to tow better, plus there is more room for camping stuff. The camping package is good with the heavy suspension and sway bars. The tow command is great, even better than my Prodigy.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi Longhare, I would take another look at the Ford Diesel, I have been looking also and while out this weekend I stopped at the Ford dealership and talked to my freaind who works as there parts manager and he WARNED me of throuble with there diesels, it seems they are having trouble with the cylinder heads and he showed me the stack they keep in stock do to the fact they replace them all the time. I am not sure what the problem is and you may want to go on some of the Diesel web site and do some asking, before you buy one, just wanted to pass that along.

Rob


----------

